# Another new wax recommendation thread!



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a few wax to be wowed by!
I've done some searching on this forum and have read the common recommendations but there don't seem to be any threads from recent months in which time we've had a lot of new waxes from the likes of M&K, Wax Planet etc
So I'm looking for a up-to-date recommendation of what to buy. 

I'm looking for something around the £50 mark but that's not a strict budget. I'd like something versatile that I can layer on my car for a show look with great gloss, or use on another car that doesn't get cleaned often so needs good longevity and perhaps slight filling ability too.
It does appear that it's a case of finding a balance between the show/longevity rather than having both, but perhaps something that offers both has come out recently?

I also love products with great water behaviour and ease-of-use is a plus but not essential.

At the moment I've got FK2685, FK1000p, Fusso Coat Dark/Light, Infinity Dark and Double-Speed

Cheers!


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Wax Planet Have recently put up there new wax White Noise. I've got a sample but yet to try but it sounds like a winner


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

All the wax planet show waxes are fantastic. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd say britemax vantage is a must to be looked at. Durability is ok but the ease of use and gloss is hard to beat at £35

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Have a look at this: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382890


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wax planet white noise looks incredible


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm looking for a showy totally impractical wax for summer use.
I want max gloss and a totally tactile experience in application as I lavish my car.
Been reading about pinnacle soveran and I think it fits the bill,spoke to Motorgeek and their kindly sending me a sample and guess what,it's going to be sunny next week

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Dodo Supernatural, very clean glossy look and water beading is second to none imho.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Try Sirius or Morpheus in the BMD range, super easy on off with awesome looks


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> I'm looking for a showy totally impractical wax for summer use.
> I want max gloss and a totally tactile experience in application as I lavish my car.
> Been reading about pinnacle soveran and I think it fits the bill,spoke to Motorgeek and their kindly sending me a sample and guess what,it's going to be sunny next week
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


 Motorgeek are great people.You will love the wax mate,its my fave wax and gets better layered.Looking forward to pics :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ron said sov will bond well with the Bf products the car is wearing at the moment but said it's stunning underneath wolfgang sealant. 
Is their a British wax that is as pure a Nooba as sov Alex?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

So far it sounds like White Noise from Wax Planet has it, although the incredible beading pictures in Pittsy's review of Contact 121 are difficult to ignore! Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Ron said sov will bond well with the Bf products the car is wearing at the moment but said it's stunning underneath wolfgang sealant.
> Is their a British wax that is as pure a Nooba as sov Alex?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


 I know obsession waxes contain ivory carnuba,hmm sov over wolfgang 3.0 sounds a plan


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Would like a British non hybrid wax but for the price nothing(from what I've read) comes close to sov. 
Wonder how it'll work with the Bf polymer spray lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Would like a British non hybrid wax but for the price nothing(from what I've read) comes close to sov.
> Wonder how it'll work with the Bf polymer spray lol
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


 Best stuff is crystal mist qd too maintain the wax,super slick and great finish :argie:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Agree....but I've got some bf polymer and wax qd to use up lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wax Planet White Noise is incredible. It gives fantastic gloss. Love it


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

One wax that doesn't get much AirPlay these days is Bouncers Satsuma Rock. The richness and depth is amazing, then theirs the smell....

Nice and durable too and it won't break the bank either.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> One wax that doesn't get much AirPlay these days is Bouncers Satsuma Rock. The richness and depth is amazing, then theirs the smell....
> 
> Nice and durable too and it won't break the bank either..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best smelling wax ever


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Richard1 said:


> So far it sounds like White Noise from Wax Planet has it, although the incredible beading pictures in Pittsy's review of Contact 121 are difficult to ignore! Thanks for all the replies so far.


Richard if you buy white noise and it doesnt tick your boxes ill refund your money :thumb:


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

wax-planet said:


> Richard if you buy white noise and it doesnt tick your boxes ill refund your money :thumb:


That's an offer I'm not going to refuse! Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Or try OCD Finish Lustrous it's a winner 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I tried a few waxes and then bit the bullet and got a pot of Zymol Glasur. I no longer need to try any further waxes as the Glasur is fantastic.


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

Just thought I'd chime in on this again; after all the recommendations I decided to go with White Noise from Wax Planet - and after having used it yesterday, I am definitely very pleased!














































Very very happy


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

it is an awesome wax  pics looks fantastic


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Now that's a finish and a half, it looks great.
Must try my sample pot out soon.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i would say be quick and get odk limited edition http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/pro...ct=limited-editions-odk-group-wax-edition-one its an absolute cracker of a wax and should give 6 months if you have metallic flake it certainly doesnt mute it.
used it on both my black metallic on top of prima amigo glaze which made it look deep and flake popping and also on a silver metallic on top of prima amigo which certainly didnt make it deep very nice with good flake pop  
easy to use, buffs after 5-10mins
i would say on my black metallic it is similiar to bmd morpheus but more glossy


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard1 said:


> Just thought I'd chime in on this again; after all the recommendations I decided to go with White Noise from Wax Planet - and after having used it yesterday, I am definitely very pleased!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car mate same colour as my dad's mazda 6, I've just bought a cx5 too in sonic silver









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

BrummyPete said:


> Nice car mate same colour as my dad's mazda 6, I've just bought a cx5 too in sonic silver[/IMG]


Beautiful colour is Sonic silver, I believe Mazda changed it for the facelifted CX-5 to make it a bit darker and give it more depth. That will look brilliant with a couple of coats of FK1000p


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

ODK Eclipse.
It's really amazed me. So easy to use, leaves a great added gloss. Hybrid with great durability and water behaviour.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

scratcher said:


> ODK Eclipse.
> It's really amazed me. So easy to use, leaves a great added gloss. Hybrid with great durability and water behaviour.


yes but mutes the flake if you have a metallic.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard1 said:


> Beautiful colour is Sonic silver, I believe Mazda changed it for the facelifted CX-5 to make it a bit darker and give it more depth. That will look brilliant with a couple of coats of FK1000p


Thank you yeah was going to give it a couple of coats of wolfs hard body as a base then layer with a durable wax, fk is a good idea

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes but mutes the flake if you have a metallic.


It never has for me. I love it!


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

you could always grab one of the last 4 group buy pots of iWAX, fantastic wax and backed by the money back guarantee


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

wax-planet said:


> you could always grab one of the last 4 group buy pots of iWAX, fantastic wax and backed by the money back guarantee


Tempting! It was almost annoying that iWax came out just after I'd bought White Noise but I'm so happy with it that another wax would seem greedy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Richard1 said:


> Tempting! It was almost annoying that iWax came out just after I'd bought White Noise but I'm so happy with it that another wax would seem greedy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are very different waxes that were both being worked on at the same time(ish) iWAX took longer due to the extra polymers taking a while to get right .


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Can safely say you'll be blown away if you purchase an iwax! At the price it's an absolute corker of a wax.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

dave-g said:


> Can safely say you'll be blown away if you purchase an iwax! At the price it's an absolute corker of a wax.


As Dave says.....very impressed with it:thumb:

Now need to try Oblivion over the top...lol


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

wax-planet said:


> They are very different waxes that were both being worked on at the same time(ish) iWAX took longer due to the extra polymers taking a while to get right .





dave-g said:


> Can safely say you'll be blown away if you purchase an iwax! At the price it's an absolute corker of a wax.





camerashy said:


> As Dave says.....very impressed with it:thumb:
> 
> Now need to try Oblivion over the top...lol


Alright, alright! I'll bite - sold!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

You could quickly get a purchase in for the DW edition wax being made by Infinity Wax. Believe it is a show type wax and is peanuts at £13.50 for a 150ml metal pot. Infinity waxes get a huge amount of praise so that would be my suggestion (without even trying it!). There is a thread on here for it or can quickly get a purchase through the IW page. Last I checked only 4 were left from 50.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> You could quickly get a purchase in for the DW edition wax being made by Infinity Wax. Believe it is a show type wax and is peanuts at £13.50 for a 150ml metal pot. Infinity waxes get a huge amount of praise so that would be my suggestion (without even trying it!). There is a thread on here for it or can quickly get a purchase through the IW page. Last I checked only 4 were left from 50.


Looks as if all 50 have been taken but you could ask about a reserved list.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384583&page=19


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Alien 51 wax has really impressed me. Can't comment on durability as I've only applied it but top marks on everything else.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Looks as if all 50 have been taken but you could ask about a reserved list.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384583&page=19


Didn't take long at all. £13.50 delivered really is a bargain.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Im now using more coatings then waxes,however over the years theres a few waxes that really impressed me:
1-Zymols waxes,most of line,like ital,concours,atlantique,destiny,fantastic waxes the bunch of them.
2-M&K octane and rory,top notch stuff!.
3-DW 0stendo,brilliant,i love this one.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Im now using more coatings then waxes,however over the years theres a few waxes that really impressed me:
> 1-Zymols waxes,most of line,like ital,concours,atlantique,destiny,fantastic waxes the bunch of them.
> 2-M&K octane and rory,top notch stuff!.
> 3-DW 0stendo,brilliant,i love this one.


Ron you have such cheap tastes in waxes:lol::lol:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Naviwax Ultimate £55, very glossy finish and last 3 months plus, also can be used on trim and glass. Very easy to use, no effort in buffing off after application. Highly recommended! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Naviwax beading 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liam85 said:


> Alien 51 wax has really impressed me. Can't comment on durability as I've only applied it but top marks on everything else.


Really pleased to hear you are liking Alien:51 Liam. Hearing comments like this makes all the development feel more worthwhile.


----------

